
Stand up against the stand up - lancefisher
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/06/stand-up-against-the-stand-up
======
cateye
A written chat message hasn't got the same bandwidth as a face to face group
conversation. There is so much information in a team members facial
expression, tone of voice etc.

It forces also the whole group in a certain rhythm which is often a good
thing. If for what ever reason (time zones, shifts, characteristic of the
product, working times...) the group needs to work async, it is a whole other
level of complexity to collaborate. (I hope than you can exchange the
communication complexity with other complexity components such as code
complexity, product complexity, organizational complexity. Otherwise it can
end up with being just to complex for everyone to work with as it is with most
software projects.)

------
junke
It is pretty funny if you read it as a satire.

